# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Novo projecto de 600 litros

## AntónioAfonso

Olá a todos 
ao fim de dois anos de um recife com 350 litros , decidi fazer um novo projecto, tentando aproveitar ao máximo material e vivos do anterior.
Assim pretendo desmontar os sete  que neste momento ainda estão no meu escritório (antigo quarto do meu filho) e substitui-los por um bem maior com um pequeno refugio separado mas com ligação a este.

Layout 

(material que tenho e vou utilizar para já)

Aquário – vidro 10mm c/ traves francesas – 160x60x60 - (576 litros brutos)
Sump    - vidro 6mm – 100x40x40 – (160 litros brutos 110 litros uteis) c/4 divisões
Filtração Biológica – rocha viva – 45 Kg
“             “        - rocha morta – 10 Kg
Filtração mecânica –  escumador JAD 1520 (1600 l/h)
Filtro exterior – Fluval 404 – 1400 l/h – só com carvão activado, e resina anti fosfatos/nitratos
Substrato – Aragonite 35 Kg granulometria média + 10 Kg de areia de coral
Aquecimento – duas resistencias de titânio 3000W cada, comandados pelo controlador ATC-800+
Arrefecimento – Chiller Hailea 250A
Circulação – 1 Turbelle Nanostream 6055 c/ Tunze single controler
+ 3 bombas SunSun Vibration Pump JVP-102  5000l/h
Retorno – Bomba Nirox   de 4500l/h, passando pelo chiller
Retorno para o refúgio – Bomba Nirox 1400 l/h
Iluminação – Calha  Halid com HQI 2x150W 14000K, + T5(azuis) 2x54W Marine Actinic Blues + 3 Leds Blues (moonligth) (modificada com balastros electrónicos e mais duas lâmpadas T5 54W brancas)
A curto prazo a iluminação carece de uma remodelação
Na Sump – calha c/lâmpada T5 13W 
Filtro UV-C 10W  JAD X-Ray (ligado 5 horas/dia)
Reposição – Água osmose inversa AquaSafe  5 estágios 
Depósito para reposição – vidro 5mm , 35x35x35 (40 litros)
Osmoregulador - Tunze 3155 com dois sensores um óptico e outro mecânico
Balling ligth (Bubble-Magus) bombas doseadoras de “ Ca, Mg, Kh ”

Fotoperíodo 
-	(azuis)     – das 14,00 ás 02,00h   = 12 horas/dia
-	(Br)      - das 15,00 ás 01,30h      = 10,30 horas/dia
-	 HQI    – das 16,00 ás 01,00h      = 9,00 horas/dia
-         Moonligth – das 01,30 ás 14h      = 12,30 horas/dia

Lâmpadas
-	(act)     – T5 (azul) – Shin Mao 54W/AB (actinic blue)
-	(br)      – T5 (branca) – CH Lighting F 54W HG Bio
-	HQI     - 150W 14.000K
-   Monnligth   - Led’s 1w



mais tarde colocarei aqui toda a fauna que tenho .

eis algumas fotos do início desta odisseia.










amanhã actualizo

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Não achas que o vidro de 10mm mesmo com travessas é muito fino para 160cm?

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Filipe boa noite
obrigado pelo comentário
existe algumas falhas de informação da minha parte, mas vou corrigindo á medida que me apercebo, uma delas é essa ou seja este aquário é usado comprei-o a um membro do forum já tem uns anos e eu mantive-o á carga desde o início de Julho até dia 20 deste mês altura em que o trouxe da garagem para casa, e como não teve qualquer fuga já o montei. além das traves francesas tem ainda uma trave ao meio do aquário. 
Peço desculpa por estes pormenores, pois eu não queria ser muito exaustivo no início para não aborrecer o pessoal, mas agradeço todos os comentários e tentarei dar o máximo de pormenores possiveis.
penso que vou ter que alterar o tamanho das fotos pois aqui no meu computador aparecem disconformes
obrigado
um abraço

----------


## luisvicente

Caro Afonso,


Desejo-lhe as maiores felicidades com o novo projecto e já sabe quando vier às Caldas pode vir ver os seus "meninos". 

Estão os quatro de boa saude e são extremamente resistentes prova que foram muito bem criados por si, obrigado e boa sorte para a nova aventura.


Abraço,
Luis Vicente

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Olá Afonso

Muita sorte para esse progecto!!!! :SbOk: 
Agora é só montar e por isso a andar ,concerteza vai ficar bonito e vai ser um aquario interessante,imagino isso cheioooo de Bangais!!!! :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 
Fico contente que por fim deste inicio a esse aquario,já fazia muito tempo que estava no forno.Agora é que é!!!

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  amigo Afonso

Força com o progecto  :SbOk:  e fico ansioso de o ver terminado.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> amigo Afonso
> 
> Força com o progecto  e fico ansioso de o ver terminado.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Obrigado amigo Jorge Neves está para breve a minha visita.




> Olá Afonso
> 
> Muita sorte para esse progecto!!!!
> Agora é só montar e por isso a andar ,concerteza vai ficar bonito e vai ser um aquario interessante,imagino isso cheioooo de Bangais!!!!
> Fico contente que por fim deste inicio a esse aquario,já fazia muito tempo que estava no forno.Agora é que é!!!


é verdade finalmente meti mãos á obra, mas confesso já tenho saudades dos outros, parece que tenho a casa vazia (LoL)




> Caro Afonso,
> 
> 
> Desejo-lhe as maiores felicidades com o novo projecto e já sabe quando vier às Caldas pode vir ver os seus "meninos". 
> 
> Estão os quatro de boa saude e são extremamente resistentes prova que foram muito bem criados por si, obrigado e boa sorte para a nova aventura.
> 
> 
> Abraço,
> Luis Vicente


Obrigado Luis , quando for ás Caldas não me esquecerei 
um abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

entretanto deixo mais umas imagens da montagem












logo acrescento mais algumas

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Caro António,

Muitas felicidades para essa nova montagem. Parece-me que tudo foi muito bem planeado.

Ainda em relação ao vidro de 10mm, e porque está praticamente no limite. Eu recomendaria nivelar muito bem o aquário e o móvel. As poucas histórias de que tive conhecimento de aquários rebentarem passado algum tempo de estarem cheios, tem a característica comum de que o aquário não estaria bem nivelado e exercia pressão mais intensa de um dos lados.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Sou mais um a querer manifestar o desejo de felicidades para esse novo aquário.
Quem viu esse escritório... não pode passar ao lado deste novo projecto!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Caro António,
> 
> Muitas felicidades para essa nova montagem. Parece-me que tudo foi muito bem planeado.
> 
> Ainda em relação ao vidro de 10mm, e porque está praticamente no limite. Eu recomendaria nivelar muito bem o aquário e o móvel. As poucas histórias de que tive conhecimento de aquários rebentarem passado algum tempo de estarem cheios, tem a característica comum de que o aquário não estaria bem nivelado e exercia pressão mais intensa de um dos lados.


Olá Ricardo boa tarde obrigado pela dica, eu quando decidi fazer este projecto inicialmente era para mandar fazer um novo aquário com vidro de 12mm, mas apareceu um membro do forum com este usado á venda e, como as medidas me agradaram acabei por o comprar.
entretanto tentei nivelá-lo com o meu pequeno nível o melhor possível, e espoero que se aguente muitos anos (senão até choro)
anexo duas fotos dos pés do móvel, coloquei uma tábua em MDF com cinco camadas de vernis marítimo e coloquei umas alturas nos pés em teflon espero que aguente.







> Boa tarde
> 
> Sou mais um a querer manifestar o desejo de felicidades para esse novo aquário.
> Quem viu esse escritório... não pode passar ao lado deste novo projecto!
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Olá Pedro obrigado 
gostaria de o receber novamente quando quiser fazer uma visita é só dar um toque.
abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

A titulo de esclarecimento o tubo furado que se vê nesta foto existe nos 4 cantos com o seguinte propósito:
era para ter feito logo de início mas poderá ser executado em qualquer altura,
em caso de cedencia por mais pequena que seja (desde que eu note claro) tenho marcações no tecto na mesma direcção de modo a colocar buchas de ferro dessas que se usam para suspender as máquinas de ar condicionado, a essas buchas serão enroscados os varões roscados de 10mm que já os tenho, serão enfiados nos orifícios que se vêm na foto de forma a poder nivelar melhor o aquário e também distribuir algum peso se necessário.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Eheh... já se nota a trupe de bangais aí a nadar... alta turma!

Parecem-me 4? É isso?

----------


## António Vitor

heee tenho de ver isso!
 :Smile: 
muito bom!
 :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima: 

e tu tens de vir aqui!
e beber um café pago eu!

vamos lá a combinar isso de novo!
depois telefono-te, talvez terça ou quarta.

os cardinais estão todos ok...
6!
um dia destes saltam para o aquário principal ou se calhar ficam na sump...
 :Wink: 
A sump também é bonita...

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Eheh... já se nota a trupe de bangais aí a nadar... alta turma!
> 
> Parecem-me 4? É isso?


são 5 mas retirei um para o refúgio pois um Dascyllus Carneus resolveu atacá-lo e roeu-lhe as barbatanas peitorais.




> heee tenho de ver isso!
> 
> muito bom!
> 
> 
> e tu tens de vir aqui!
> e beber um café pago eu!
> 
> vamos lá a combinar isso de novo!
> ...


Olá Antonio Vitor
pois é temos de nos voltar a visitar, escolhe o dia e apita
um abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

mais umas fotos, vou colocando aos poucos para não ser enfadonho

----------


## AntónioAfonso

mais umas tantas

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Bom só faltava um vídeo para personalizar a coisa.
espero que gostem.
irei actualizando á medida que for acabando pois ainda faltam alguns procedimentos

Vaz reef - YouTube

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas Noites,
Caro António, quero-lhe dar os meus parabéns pelo seu novo projecto.

Estive a acompanhar o desenvolvimento que lhe foi dando, e efectivamente o mesmo está muito bom.

Já vi que reforçou a estrutura do vidro (10mm é mesmo o limite, mesmo com traves francesas).

Em relação á parte técnica gostei do que vi.
Actualmente o meu projecto está a funcionar de forma parecida ao seu (tirando o chiller e o filtro externo).

Diga-me uma coisa, acha que vale a pena o filtro externo?  
Calculo que o carvão é para manter a água mais cristalina e as resinas para consumir os fosfatos correcto?

Realmente resulta?  Actualmente estou a usar o UV para ir controlando as algas e manter a água cristalina (uso-o 7 horas á noite).

Obrigado e mais uma vez parabéns pelo seu belo aquário.

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## João Soares

> Diga-me uma coisa, acha que vale a pena o filtro externo? 
> Calculo que o carvão é para manter a água mais cristalina e as resinas para consumir os fosfatos correcto?


Realmente resulta, eu já utilizei várias vezes com o carvão da Tunze e resulta ás mil maravilhas. Vamos ouvir a opinião do António Afonso.

O escumador é que me parece muito curto para o sistema. Ja veio do sistema antigo certo?

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Boas Noites,
> Caro António, quero-lhe dar os meus parabéns pelo seu novo projecto.
> 
> Estive a acompanhar o desenvolvimento que lhe foi dando, e efectivamente o mesmo está muito bom.
> 
> Já vi que reforçou a estrutura do vidro (10mm é mesmo o limite, mesmo com traves francesas).
> 
> Em relação á parte técnica gostei do que vi.
> Actualmente o meu projecto está a funcionar de forma parecida ao seu (tirando o chiller e o filtro externo).
> ...


olá bom dia Paulo
obrigado, de facto os 10mm são no limite eu tenho registado as medidas desde o início e ele apresenta uma flecha (barriga) de 3mm vou fazer várias medições e se houver alguma alteração que eu note, faço como fiz ao anterior (uma moldura em barra de ferro). espero não me vir a arrepender de comprar usado...
em relação ao filtro sim de facto a intenção é de limpar a água e consumir fosfatos/nitratos,tenho-o a funcionar á cerca de ano e meio, penso que os resultados são satisfatórios. estou a pensar usar estes materias filtrantes no espaço entre divisórias na sump, pois como é um local de passagem de água obrigatório, deve resultar e assim poupa-se mais um equipamento a funcionar.
um abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Realmente resulta, eu já utilizei várias vezes com o carvão da Tunze e resulta ás mil maravilhas. Vamos ouvir a opinião do António Afonso.
> 
> O escumador é que me parece muito curto para o sistema. Ja veio do sistema antigo certo?


Olá João bom dia
como já descrevi eu tenho resultados, de facto, penso que vale a pena.
O escumador foi comprado para aquários até 500 litros , para o sistema anterior funcionou bastante bem, para este, vamos ver se com o tempo não terei necessidade de o mudar. Embora eu use o escumador de forma um pouco diferente do habitual, mas não me irei pronunciar aqui em virtude de poder criar alguma controvérsia que não gostaria de ver. A alguns membros deste forum que já cá vieram a casa tive oportunidade de explicar ao vivo.
Mas óbviamente se neste sistema não der resultado, será substituído.
um abraço

----------


## João Soares

> Embora eu use o escumador de forma um pouco diferente do habitual, mas não me irei pronunciar aqui em virtude de poder criar alguma controvérsia que poderia desencadear


Fiquei curioso... O funcionamento de um escumador tem sempre o proposito de retirar os excessos do aquário. Podias partilhar a tua experiencia pois nem todos estamos ai ao lado para fazer uma visitinha. 
Controvérsia é o normal neste forum, temos os extremos uns que utilizam sobre escumaçao e outros que nem escumador utilizam. 
Na realidade no teu caso parece estar a funcionar e bem por isso KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :SbOk5:

----------


## marcopires

Viva Srº Afonso,

Desde já os meus parabéns pelo inicio deste novo projecto.

Espero sinceramente que tudo resulte e corra pelo melhor.

Já se nota que ficou com mais litros de agua e o aquario esta menos pesado, sem duvida que esta melhor.

Vou estar atento as actualizações.

Abraço,
Marco Pires

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Viva Srº Afonso,
> 
> Desde já os meus parabéns pelo inicio deste novo projecto.
> 
> Espero sinceramente que tudo resulte e corra pelo melhor.
> 
> Já se nota que ficou com mais litros de agua e o aquario esta menos pesado, sem duvida que esta melhor.
> 
> Vou estar atento as actualizações.
> ...


Olá Marco boa tarde
obrigado pelo feedback, de facto está mais leve. coloquei alguma rocha na sump optei por este layout mais simples mas, como sempre ainda vai haver ajustes
abraço

----------


## PauloEduardo

> olá bom dia Paulo
> obrigado, de facto os 10mm são no limite eu tenho registado as medidas desde o início e ele apresenta uma flecha (barriga) de 3mm vou fazer várias medições e se houver alguma alteração que eu note, faço como fiz ao anterior (uma moldura em barra de ferro). espero não me vir a arrepender de comprar usado...
> em relação ao filtro sim de facto a intenção é de limpar a água e consumir fosfatos/nitratos,tenho-o a funcionar á cerca de ano e meio, penso que os resultados são satisfatórios. estou a pensar usar estes materias filtrantes no espaço entre divisórias na sump, pois como é um local de passagem de água obrigatório, deve resultar e assim poupa-se mais um equipamento a funcionar.
> um abraço


Boas Tardes António.
Obrigado pela resposta.

Em relação ao vidro, terá que ver se a "flexão" do material não excede muito mais do que isso, pois pode ceder. Recomendo a reforçar com mais 2 barras verticais o topo do aquário. 

Em relação á questão das matérias filtrantes, pelo que eu sei o carvão anula os efeitos dos produtos que colocamos no aquário correcto?
Se o meter dentro da sump estará sempre a anular os tratamentos que eventualmente venha a realizar. Que resinas usa para anular os fosfatos?

Eu sou um pouco adepto da utilização de produtos para o controlo directo desses elementos (Microbe-Lift Phosphat Remover por exemplo). Qual é a vantagem das resinas? Duram mais tempo? São mais eficientes?

É que pelo que tenho pensado um filtro externo a servir de sump para circular parte da água pelos 2 compostos poderá ser um pouco mais eficiente e pode-se desligar para fazer tratamentos e aplicação de produtos.

Estava a pensar num eheim classic e meter lá dentro dois 2 sacos com os produtos.

Obrigado e cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Paulo obrigado pela dica pois todo o cuidado é pouco.
Em relação ao filtro eu tenho um Eheim 2215 que me sobrou das montagens de água doce, é o que tenho vindo a utilizar, o antifosfato que tenho usado é da Fluval, mas estou receptivo a mudar se houver aí pessoal com experiencias noutra marca.
vamos ver como as coisas correm
um abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá Paulo obrigado pela dica pois todo ocuidado é pouco.
> Em relação ao filtro eu tenho um Eheim 2215 que me sobrou das montagens de água doce, é o que tenho vindo a utilizar, o antifosfato que tenho usado é da Fluval, mas estou receptivo a mudar se houver aí pessoal com experiencias noutra marca.
> vamos ver como as coisas correm
> um abraço


 :Olá:  amigo Afonso

Anti-fosfatos da "Seachem".
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Mais um a dar os parabens e a desejar sorte para o novo Projecto!

Como sempre tudo muito bem planeado!Está com muito bom aspecto!

Para um filtro desses como tens, o produto da seachem, como disse o Jorge é o que apresenta melhor relação qualidade/preço!,

Para um filtro fluidizado a midia da Deltec é das melhores!

Cumps

cumps e boa sorte

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> amigo Afonso
> 
> Anti-fosfatos da "Seachem".
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Amigo Jorge Nesves um abraço, já tomei nota, assim que tiver na altura de lavar o filtro vou trocar de marca
obrigado




> Boas!
> 
> Mais um a dar os parabens e a desejar sorte para o novo Projecto!
> 
> Como sempre tudo muito bem planeado!Está com muito bom aspecto!
> 
> Para um filtro desses como tens, o produto da seachem, como disse o Jorge é o que apresenta melhor relação qualidade/preço!,
> 
> Para um filtro fluidizado a midia da Deltec é das melhores!
> ...


Olá Pedro obrigado, quando quiserem cá vir tomar um cafézinho a titulo de passeio, apareçam
abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Afonso

Vou só dar-lhe um conselho em relação ao vidro do aquário, não é de todo para assustar ninguém mas é para prevenir eventuais dissabores e já agora para que outros membros do fórum também saibam os risco que por vezes correm nos seus sistemas.
Num post anterior li que o aquário é feito em vidro de 10mm e tem uma "barriga" de 3 mm ora isto ultrapassa em muito o que é tido como seguro para a construção de aquários. Embora nenhum fabricante de vidro arrisque uma tabela para a construção de aquários de água salgada devido a muitas variantes que este tipo de montagens pode ter, aplica-se como regra de bom senso que o esforço permanente a que o vidro deve ficar submetido é o equivalente a 10% da espessura da lamina por metro linear da medida maior. Quer isto dizer que no seu caso vidro de 10mm com a medida maior 1600mm o desvio ao centro deveria ser no máximo de 1,6mm o que não está a aconteçer por aquilo que percebi. Para ajudar a ficar próximo desta margem existem depois os travamentos e eventualmente reforços externos como aros ou tensores mecânicos.
O facto das tabelas de vidro dos aquários de água doce não serem equivalentes para os de água salgada tem a ver com a densidade e a movimentação da água promovida pelos sistemas de circulação alternada que são muito usados nos nossos aquários e fazem com que o vidro esteja  submetido a uma taxa esforço inconstante. 
Com tudo isto não quero alarmar-lo só o quero sensibilizar para avaliar a situação e corrigir o que for necessário.
Se precisar de outras informações disponha. Boa sorte para o projecto.

Um abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa tarde amigo Joaquim Galinhas
obrigado por esta informação muito útil e pertinente.
estou a planear o travamento superior do aquário com fiz do anterior projecto (depois de ter aberto e inundar-me a casa), desta vez antes que isso aconteça.
De qualquer modo quero descrever (se conseguir) o seguinte:
esta medição que eu fiz foi efectuada antes de o encher e, mantén-se até agora, por outro lado não me dá grande certeza que as medidas estejam correctas em relação ao vidro pois este aquário está envolto numa moldura com perfil de alumínio e, não sei ao certo se eventualmente o perfir poderá ter algum silicone a mais num lado ou noutro (este é um problema de comprar usado).
Só agora me lembrei, vou tentar fazer uma medição interior nos vidros e assim ter uma certeza absoluta, para meu descanso.
obrigado 
um abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Ora cá venho eu no seguimento das dicas anteriores dizer o seguinte:
-Efectuei medições interiores no vidro do aquário e confirma-se a barriga mas, de 2mm rigorosos, embora por fora no aluminio marque 3mm.
Bom posto isto e como não gosto de descorar nenhuma ajuda/e/ou conselhos, resolvi comprar cantoneira em ferro com 25x25x3mm fazer uma moldura com travamento a meio, e colocá-la no aquário por cima do aluminio, ficou justinho e com bom aspecto (estou de parabéns (LoL)).
agora espero que dure alguns anos sem me perturbar. 
anexo umas fotos , sei que o pessoal gosta de ver (eu também).

o meu transporte favorito do ferro (pois noutro carro não cabe)

o corte do ferro e as soldaduras 


até pareço um trabalhador


a pintura e depois o envernizamento

aspecto final


esta com flash

e esta sem flash

um abraço

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Afonso, muito bom!

Adorei as fotos do 2cv e a do trabalhador!  :Smile: 

O aspecto final geral está excelente.

----------


## marcopires

Viva,

Muito bom Srº Afonso como não seria de esperar outra coisa.

Parece que os acabamentos estão muito bons, Parabéns. E sem dúvida que assim dará mais alguma segurança e mais tranquilidade.

esse 2CV é uma maravilha...

Cumprimentos,
Marco Pires

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Afonso, muito bom!
> 
> Adorei as fotos do 2cv e a do trabalhador! 
> 
> O aspecto final geral está excelente.


Olá Bruno obrigado
agora ainda faltam as portas para fechar a casa das máquinas.
eu por acaso até gosto mais assim, mas a minha mulher pediu-me para fechar com portas e, eu vou aceder pois, tenho de a manter deste lado ...
abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Viva,
> 
> Muito bom Srº Afonso como não seria de esperar outra coisa.
> 
> Parece que os acabamentos estão muito bons, Parabéns. E sem dúvida que assim dará mais alguma segurança e mais tranquilidade.
> 
> esse 2CV é uma maravilha...
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Marco Pires


Olá Marco boa noite
obrigado pelo feedback, pois penso que assim já devo dormir mais descansado para não acordar ás 4 da madrugada com o escritório inundado como do anterior sistema.
o 2CV é de facto o meu 1º Hobby (muitas dores nas costas debaixo dele para o menter em forma mas, também muitas viagens de alegria pela Europa e não só)http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...7263564&type=3
um abraço

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

WOW!

Aquela foto da paragem para a merenda faz-me duvidar se aquilo cabia tudo na minha carrinha...

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite
retomando o tópico para algumas pequenas actualizações.
há cerca de um mês comecei a utilizar as Biopelets, parece que embora devagar os fosfatos estão a descer, também comecei  programar a alimentação de forma mais racional, Isto porque com esta grande alteração do sistema anterior para este, tive algumas baixas, fiquei quase sem corais, mas a coisa há-de compor-se.
deixo algumas fotos das actualizações, a 1ª é do sistema não se nota grande alteração, as fotos seguintes são finalmente das portas do móvel já que a minha mulher tanto insistiu comigo, as ultimas fotos são da substituição do refúgio que fiz este mês, tem 60x30x50 está óbviamente ligado ao pricipal, talvez num foturo próximo possa vir a ter como habitantes uns Hippocampus quem sabe.












um abraço a todos
afonso

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Caro António um belo projecto sem a menor duvida tal como outros colega também o disseram, agora uma pequena questão, o aquário está assente directamente em cima do tampo ou tem algo entre eles.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite Alfredo Garcia, este refúgio tal como o aquário principal está assente em cortiça, refúgio 4mm , e o aquário principal a cortiça tem entre 8 e 10mm.
um abraço

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Boas tardes, apenas perguntei pois nas fotos não se vê e acho que fica com um aspecto mais limpo.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá de novo 
é simples, eu colei a cortiça ao vidro do fundo e depois fiz uma moldura em cantoneira de ferro onde encaixa o aquário refugio, assim além de não deixar o vidro abrir esteticamente tapa um pouco a zona do substrato que normalmente fica mais suja.
abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá boa noite
> retomando o tópico para algumas pequenas actualizações.
> há cerca de um mês comecei a utilizar as Biopelets, parece que embora devagar os fosfatos estão a descer, também comecei  programar a alimentação de forma mais racional, Isto porque com esta grande alteração do sistema anterior para este, tive algumas baixas, fiquei quase sem corais, mas a coisa há-de compor-se.
> deixo algumas fotos das actualizações, a 1ª é do sistema não se nota grande alteração, as fotos seguintes são finalmente das portas do móvel já que a minha mulher tanto insistiu comigo, as ultimas fotos são da substituição do refúgio que fiz este mês, tem 60x30x50 está óbviamente ligado ao pricipal, talvez num foturo próximo possa vir a ter como habitantes uns Hippocampus quem sabe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um abraço a todos
> afonso


 :Olá:  amigo Afonso

Gostei  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 
Força com esse progecto...e continuo a aguardar a sus visita.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá amigo Jorge Neves 
obrigado 
um abraço

----------


## João Seguro

Olá António, muitos parabéns pelo projecto novo. Está tudo muito giro  :Wink:

----------


## João_Melo

Simplesmente de se lhe tirar o chapeu...
Quer :Pracima: o acompanhar este novo aquário..

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Muito bonito vou acompanhar, e parabens pelo diys

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa tarde de sábado
obrigado pelas vossas palavras, é sempre bom ter feedback's pois assim não nos sentimos sózinhos.
vou dando notícias á medida que houver evoluções
um abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde António

Pelas fotos, foi um bom início de ano 2012!!
Sempre o mesmo espiríto!
Parabéns!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Pedro boa noite 
obrigado, vamos ber como vai correr 
um abraço

----------


## joaoTomas

Boa noite António,

Parabéns parece que o projecto está bem encaminhado para o sucesso. Parece é que o antigo escritório passou mesmo a sala de aquariofilia, tinha que ser  eheheh :P
Boa sorte, Abraço.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá João , é verdade quando penso em desactivar , acabo por ter outra ideia.
abraço

----------

